# Favorite Labels



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

Hospital Productions (Great distro section, Cool artists: Cold Cave, Prurient, Malkuth, they even have a Diapsiquir release too! I want to check out the store in NY)
Relapse (For Brutal Truth/Exit-13 mostly, _Sounds of the Animal Kingdom _is a classic and SHIRTS OH THE SHIRTS!)
RRRecords (Underground noise, every big name has done a Recycled Music tape and they have some awesome looking compilations. Cheap as free.)
Important Records (Literally an eclectic selection of stuff, XXL, Grails, Jack Dangers. Also CHEAP SHIRTS: Important Records shirts for $5 and most other ones for $10 or $15. Got this hoodie that I wear a whole lot.  Pretty much the only place to get Merz shirts. And to boot they have a page of cute cats.)
Skin Graft (Great noise rockkkkkkkkk)
Gold Standards Laboratories (RIP)
Three One G (Everything Justin Pearson likes)
Alternative Tentacles (Really nice guys, punk/metal/crazy stuff/spoken word. When I bought a Brujeria 7", Jesse the "mail male" wrote "Enjoy the brutality!" Still makes me smile.)


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 15, 2009)

Everything Pink Floyd.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Everything Pink Floyd.



Yeah them major labels boy never steer ya wrong


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 16, 2009)

Anjunabeats!!!


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Yeah them major labels boy never steer ya wrong


They aren't a label but I'm to lazy to remember the labels they're under.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 16, 2009)

Arts and Crafts.

'Cause I'm a queer


----------



## ShaneO))) (Oct 21, 2009)

Hydra Head(isis, pelican, Jesu, Coalesce, Cave in)

Relapse(mastodon, Zombi, Brutal truth, Burnt by the sun, Neurosis, Baroness)

Temporary Residence(EITS, Fridge, Grails, Maserati<3)

Warp(Flying Lotus, Battles, Aphex Twin, Prefuse 73, Squarepusher)

Ninja Tunes(Amon Tobin, YPPAH)




Thats all i can think of right now.


----------

